# What about Creatine and Protein mixed together?



## Rlo (May 20, 2002)

I have heard that mixing Creatine Monohydrate and Protein together is a very effective supplementation? anyone tried it?


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2002)

yes..have been doing it for years.  All of the latest performance studys (by Wolf @ Texas) have shown that is the best method.  along with a protein to carb ratio of 1:3 using 16-20 grams of whey protein and 75 grams of simple high GI/GR carbs (a 50/50 mix of dextrose and maltodextrin).  taken directly after training and you are on your way to recovery !


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 20, 2002)

I don???t mix my protein shake with my creatine, but I do take them at the same time. As soon as I take my shake in next the cratine with a 16 oz of water. I guess everything is going to mix in my stomach plus I get the extra water


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rlo *_
> I have heard that mixing Creatine Monohydrate and Protein together is a very effective supplementation? anyone tried it?




You heard correctly.


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2002)

I mix Creatine with my whey protein shake every morning.


----------



## budo (May 22, 2002)

Whey protein with Phosphagen HP tastes pretty good.


----------



## Blade (May 22, 2002)

it works best for me when mixed with protein.i mix it in my n-large after workouts.


----------



## davatar (May 22, 2002)

Once I made a 32oz conconction of chocolate whey, milk, and 10 grams of creatine. I didn't have time to finish it so I stuck it in the fridge for 4-5 hours. WhenI got to it the creatine settled to the bottom, and below that was most of the chocolate from the whey, embedded in the bottom of the cup. and it was bittttter.. sooo bitttter.. I bet all the creatine broke down...


----------

